# Glenelg River / Beachport Advice Needed



## cruiser

g,day mate there are some great spots to camp at all along the glenelg river ,very basic just toilets and water but very nice.if you want a bit more comfort i would recomend the top caravan park in nelson.also beachport have a caravan park in the heart of town,its been awile but that wasnt to bad either.and while you are over this way there are some great river systems along the westcoast, well worth haveing a paddle in cheers cruiser


----------



## waldo

Stayed at beachport a couple of years ago, Fantastic spot. from memory youd be hard pressed to find a launch spot, as most of the local beaches have great surf breaks. Ask the locals ( or pick up a town map ) and have a go at salmon hole. The only other spot i fished was off the jetty ( i wasnt a yak owner back then ) We went after the bread and butter fish, tommies and gar. The jetty there is HUGE, something like 750 mtrs. An old bloke i chatted to on the end assured me there was plenty of shark action aswell.


----------



## mcbigg

For the Glenelg River:

Target Species: Bream, Estuary Perch and Mulloway.

Best baits (for me): Prawn (for a chance at all 3), and Pilchards for Mulloway (Bream will rip it to shreds too and I often hook em on mully hooks).

Read some of my Glenelg river reports for some of the fish you may catch:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10781&p=114937#p114937
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13670&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13795&p=147949#p147949
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13636&p=145915#p145915
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13536&p=145130#p145130
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13090&p=139870#p139870


----------



## mcbigg

leftieant said:


> Thanks McBigg. How far upstream do you fish? I was thinking of camping at Princess Rose Caves - too far up?


Nope, that'd be perfect.

Sandy Waterholes landing is just down the road. I launch from there and have caught all of my Mulloway and most of my other big bream and perch from within a couple of k's of that area. Spectacular scenery too with towering white limestone cliffs and gorges.


----------



## Y-Knot

potetial for a few good sessions leftie, goodluck with the fishing/biking.hope to hear of a big mulloway catch :wink:


----------

